
I wrote a SciFi novel for fun which everyone that has read it loves it - kylebenzle
For fun my side project was writing a SciFi novel. I&#x27;ve gotten a dozen or so people to read and and respond and it seems to be universally loved.<p>I&#x27;ve done the submitting to agents and getting the mountains of rejection letters.<p>Has anyone on HN gone through this, how do I get my book into the hands of an agent?
======
itronitron
I recommend reading up on Andy Weir as he started out self-publishing and was
eventually approached by a publisher...
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andy_Weir](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andy_Weir)

The other author I am familiar with is Tui Sutherland who started out working
at a publishing house, then working on the Warriors book series with several
other authors before starting her own series Wings of Fire.

